# More cheese



## driedstick (Jul 11, 2016)

I couldn't believe it,,, last yr this time of yr it was 103 Average,,,, We had a cold front move it and produced snow in the mountains and rain here in the valley,,, but cold enough to do some cheese. 

Been a while since I had seen these kinds of temps this time of the yr. only 74 here for a high. 

So took 4 lbs a cheddar and 4 lbs of Pepper jack that has been sitting in the beer fridge and cut them up into pieces,,,

Inside smoker temp,,, just right 













IMG_20160708_184427527[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 11, 2016






Never used this flavor before 













IMG_20160708_184503135[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 11, 2016


















IMG_20160708_183015944[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 11, 2016


















IMG_20160708_183034156[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 11, 2016


















IMG_20160708_183543029[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 11, 2016





   













IMG_20160708_184042085[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 11, 2016






Didn't get much color on this batch but it did get my supply back up for the summer,,,, trading material for canned goods 













IMG_20160710_171929402[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 11, 2016


















IMG_20160710_171909740_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 11, 2016






Thanks for looking 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## b-one (Jul 11, 2016)

Looks tasty,how long was it smoked?


----------



## driedstick (Jul 11, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty,how long was it smoked?


Sorry B,,, Used My MES 30 with the mailbox mod and smoked it for 3hrs,,,,,

DS


----------



## b-one (Jul 11, 2016)

driedstick said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > Looks tasty,how long was it smoked?
> ...



Nothing to be sorry about,thanks!Thumbs Up


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Looks good.  I am running low on pepper jack and mozz.

So hows the plum apple?


----------



## driedstick (Jul 11, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Looks good. I am running low on pepper jack and mozz.
> 
> So hows the plum apple?


Hope to know in 2 - 3 weeks,,,, I am completely out of Horseradish cheese ,,,, that stuff is to die for. 

DS


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 11, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Hope to know in 2 - 3 weeks,,,, I am completely out of Horseradish cheese ,,,, that stuff is to die for.
> 
> DS


Horseradish cheese?   HMMMMMMMM

Ever try the Italian Spice from Todd?     Good smoke for cured meats, bet its good on cheese.   I use a lot of wine barrel on cheese.


----------



## lemans (Jul 11, 2016)

Todd's Italian spice on cheese is great. Have 5 lbs chilling in fridge for two more weeks


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 11, 2016)

Looks great DS.

Still waiting on some cooler weather here for cheese, it will come in time.


----------



## tropics (Jul 12, 2016)

DS Looks good to hot here and I still have to redo my mailbox,so it fits the Blue Tooth

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice job on the cheese DS!

Good thing I made a lot last winter, cause it will be a while before I can make more.

The heat down here has been brutal this summer.

Al


----------



## lemans (Jul 12, 2016)

Smoking cheese is my winter activity.  The trick is 
To smoke enough to have for the hot months... Never
Have enough ..


----------



## driedstick (Jul 12, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Horseradish cheese?   HMMMMMMMM
> 
> Ever try the Italian Spice from Todd?     Good smoke for cured meats, bet its good on cheese.   I use a lot of wine barrel on cheese.





Lemans said:


> Todd's Italian spice on cheese is great. Have 5 lbs chilling in fridge for two more weeks


Will have to give the Italian spice a try,

Thanks guys.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 12, 2016)

DukeBurger said:


> Looks great DS.
> 
> Still waiting on some cooler weather here for cheese, it will come in time.


DB Thanks,, ya I got a break this time around LOL 

DS


----------



## driedstick (Jul 13, 2016)

tropics said:


> DS Looks good to hot here and I still have to redo my mailbox,so it fits the Blue Tooth
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie, hope your build comes along fine,,, which I know it will 


SmokinAl said:


> Nice job on the cheese DS!
> 
> Good thing I made a lot last winter, cause it will be a while before I can make more.
> 
> ...


Thanks Al, ya, I thought I had enough,,, too many friends found out about it thou LOL 


Lemans said:


> Smoking cheese is my winter activity. The trick is
> To smoke enough to have for the hot months... Never
> Have enough ..


Yep,,, I like to do the same,,, just I give too much away LOL - your right you can never have enough. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 14, 2016)

DS, nice color on your cheese !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 14, 2016)

Looks Cheesy! Too hot here for smoking cheese! Even before I lit the mini it had a pit temp of 95!


----------



## chris dingman (Jul 26, 2016)

How long will cheese stay good if it's vacuum sealed?


----------



## driedstick (Jul 26, 2016)

Chris Dingman said:


> How long will cheese stay good if it's vacuum sealed?


I have some from 2013,, I have seen others 10+ yrs,,,,, no air or moisture so it can't mold,


----------



## driedstick (Jul 26, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks Cheesy! Too hot here for smoking cheese! Even before I lit the mini it had a pit temp of 95!


101 here today...


----------



## driedstick (Jul 26, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> DS, nice color on your cheese !


Thanks CM 

DS


----------



## redheelerdog (Jul 26, 2016)

Nice cheese DS, I love the pepper jack.

I have never tried the horseradish, sounds interesting.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## chris dingman (Jul 26, 2016)

driedstick said:


> I have some from 2013,, I have seen others 10+ yrs,,,,, no air or moisture so it can't mold,


Is that frozen or in the fridge?


----------



## driedstick (Jul 27, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Nice cheese DS, I love the pepper jack.
> 
> I have never tried the horseradish, sounds interesting.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Thanks RHD,,, I have not had one complaint on the horseradish, try it if you get teh chance you will like it..

DS


Chris Dingman said:


> Is that frozen or in the fridge?


fridge,, you don't want to freeze it or it will become crumbly 

DS


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice smoke on the cheese there DS.

Not going to do much with the hot temps here in S,FL


----------



## idahopz (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks great!

I'm with you on the horseradish cheddar - Costo sold it for a few weeks and has now stopped carrying it. Definitely the favorite in our house.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 27, 2016)

nepas said:


> Nice smoke on the cheese there DS.
> 
> Not going to do much with the hot temps here in S,FL


Thanks, Nepas, ya suppose to be 101 here this weekend,,, good time for a pork butt to go in one of the smokers

DS


----------



## driedstick (Jul 27, 2016)

IdahoPZ said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I'm with you on the horseradish cheddar - Costo sold it for a few weeks and has now stopped carrying it. Definitely the favorite in our house.


Yeppers that Horseradish is some good stuff,, Got mine from Rosauers 

DS


----------

